# John Deere starter stays kicked in when running



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a john deere 345. When you turn the key one click over it turns over, which you should have to turn it two one click then turn it again. It has a new board and igniton switch. Thanks if you can help


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Let me put this in diffrent words. The John Deere 345 has a kawasaki v-twin engine. The engine turns over on the run position and stays kicked in when running if someone has a clue what the problem is let me know. We replaced the ignition switch and the board


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

If your tractor's starter is cranking when in the run position you have a wiring problem. I don't have any experience with 345's, and don't have a schematic/wiring diagram for that model. Perhaps if there is one included with the owners manual you could post it and we could work through your problem. What is the history of the machine? Did it just start doing it? Did the problem begin after you replaced the ignition switch to fix a different problem? Did any wires accidentally come out of the plug when removing it from the switch?

Generally speaking, the small diameter wire going to the solenoid should not be "hot" with the switch in the run position. When this happens it indicates that there were some wires not reconnected correctly, or that the wrong switch was purchased.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

*Switch*

One thing you may have to look at is replacing the switch. If I remember right, in behind (part of) the switch is the on-board computer and its a tad bit expensive to replace. You can start with the solenoid but I think it is going to lead back to the actual switch.

www.nnyparts.com
Northern New York Parts


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

The reasone we replaced the switch and the board was because it was doing this same thing. I repair mowers for people and rebuilt this engine for them, they have been using it for a month or two after the rebuild and it did this, stoped and did it again, We took the ignition switch off and moved it around alittle and it started working how it should so i have no clue on this one thanks


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes its hard to track down electrical problems. Glad to hear you got it going!


----------

